# where can i find good weather history



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

i have a customer who is disputing the amount of salt applications we put down. 

i need to get actual snow amounts that fell so i can argue with them.


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

no one knows


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

on weather network you can search for dates. Isn't the greatest but will at least show the precip that fell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What's dates and where?


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

hosejockey4506;1271653 said:


> i have a customer who is disputing the amount of salt applications we put down.
> 
> i need to get actual snow amounts that fell so i can argue with them.


NWS website will give you the amounts by day in there history.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

if u hav weather works u could re-search ur area


----------

